
Remote DoS vulnerability found in Bitcoin Unlimited, 75% of BU nodes are down - nadaviv
https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/5zdkv3/bitcoin_unlimited_remote_exploit_crash/
======
Frogolocalypse
Yes. Poorly written untested code moved to production, with a fatal bug that
crashes when sent an invalid transaction message.

The important take-away from this though, is that miners that are signalling
for BU remain largely unaffected, which means they're using core software for
mining, while signalling BU. That's a vote of confidence to the alternate
client.

